# remembering passwords



## Lance Morgan (Mar 5, 2007)

Can anyone tell me where I go in windows to set up my computer to remember passowords and log ins etc. Any time I go to a site that requires a login, I have to type the entire user name ans password. I know windows will remember these, but I can't figure it out. I have another computer and all i have to do is type in the first letter of my login and then it populates the rest plus the password. Please help.


----------



## harley (Nov 13, 2005)

If using Internet Explorer:
Tools>Internet Options>Content>Autocomplet>Check what you want saved, click ok, close and reopen browser and try a site


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

But Also remember this if you Constantly Clean Out your Cookies and in XP do ALL Delete Your Passwords will also be deleted, and in 98+ passwords are kept in cookies so just cleaning out your cookies will also clean out your passwords.
That is why my 2004 copy of Norton SystemWorks has a Password saver separate from Windows so I can clean out everything and Still Keep my Passwords and Logins safe and in a spot that Puts them in Automatically when needed.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

Also keep in mind spyware and other malice tools can gather that information and send it off your machine.


----------



## Labrat407 (Aug 24, 2007)

Password tips 

Try to only have 3 or 4 passwords max. Use a timed rotation the create new ones and have a set pattern for the creation of them. Keep a list secured but handy.

If you have to keep many Passwords, this might help: IronKey


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

Labrat407 said:


> Try to only have 3 or 4 passwords max. Use a timed rotation the create new ones and have a set pattern for the creation of them. Keep a list secured but handy.


Just because its on the internet doesn't mean its true or correct. While the idea of 4 types of passwords is true, its a bad idea to use the same password on the same types of sites. Reasons being: One, if I use a password here and someplace else. The owners of one of the forums has my login and password for this an other sites I might visit. Maybe you trust the admins here not to misuse your account info, but what if this or any of your other sites are hack and your password is compromised. Two, Many sites are now putting in more stringent password restrictions. My password here wouldnt fly on another site. Unless your using very complex passwords your going to find sites that you can use your community on. Three, Most web sites will allow you to use cookies to save your status on a board and unless you use a public terminal your auto logged in anyway. NO!! I am not talk about browser storage of the password. Forth, You should be changing your passwords on a regular basis. I wish more forums would force this, but few if any do.


If you need to remember password get a tool to do it. keepass http://keepass.info/ is a great tool for managing passwords. I have to manage over 400 passwords at work and couldnt do it without keepass. All passwords are encrypted behind a single password (or double blind password). You can put in web sites, names, contact login and passwords.

Any password where financial info is involved should have its own login and password.


----------



## OntarioMan (Feb 11, 2007)

Use phrase association and you'll rarely forget strong passwords. For example :

This site = Homesteading & Farming are what I like 2 do! = H&FawIl2d!

A trucking site = My 1999 Freightliner is one sweet ride! = M1999Fi1sr!

A dog site = Did Snoopy & Rover both have 3 black spots? = DS&Rbh3bs?

Use :
- a minimum of 8 characters
- user upper & lower case
- use numbers
- use non number/letter characters
- use phrases which are unique to you

Its actually easier to remember strong phrase associated passwords when compared to random letter number combinations - you won't need software to keep track of password and you won't even need to write them down anywhere - its amazing how easy it is to remember literally dozens of passwords.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

It is also great for me to just one or maybe 2 passwords and have been doing so now for some 12 years and have done this on any and all sites and things related to and on the net. Just one basically which works great for me, I just don't like filling in the blanks when asked that is why I have and use Norton Password Saver.


----------



## Lance Morgan (Mar 5, 2007)

I looked at my internet options and the box for remembering user names and passwords is already checked and this is not working for me. Any other suggestions. Is there an option in windows somewhere?


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Well usually a Dialog Box pops up when you put in your password, and asks you "Do You Want Microsoft To Save This password", or something like that anyway.
Has that box been clicked so not to show anymore?


----------



## lewbest (Sep 25, 2005)

Nuther trick I've found for remembering passwords is to use a variation of an address you can recall but others are not likely to know. IOW maybe a street addy where you lived long ago or a friend/reletive's addy. I use a variation of an old business addy I had years ago; the first 2 numbers then the street name then the last 2 numbers. Gives me 8 characters plus letters & numerals. I can swithc the order around frequently plus I have several old addresses of this nature to pick from for periodic changes.

Lew in TX

Lew


----------



## Panther (Oct 19, 2006)

Why not use a biometric fingerprint scanner?!? It just plugs into your USB port and everytime you need to enter a username and password, you just scan your finger or thumb. Simple!

And they're going for only about $20 on ebay.

I bought one and it was a total of $30 Cdn including shipping. No more worries about usernames and passwords.


----------



## 14yearpcmaker (Mar 11, 2007)

good grief.... use this: http://www.roboform.com/ . get the free version. It's safe and works great.


----------

